# What role should the Bible play in counseling?



## Matthew1344 (Jan 30, 2015)

This is my answer and second question of my class "Intro to Discipleship Counseling". 



> You guide me with your counsel, and afterward you will receive me to glory. (Pslm 73:24)
> 
> The bible should be considered as foundational if someone is wanting sound or healthy counsel. If not wanting healthy counsel, then the bible is of no use to them.
> 
> ...



What have I missed?
Is there logical flow?
Have I misunderstood any scriptures?

I really appreciate you input. I want to be the best Christian I can be. So any counsel or wisdom would be great!


----------



## Toasty (Jan 30, 2015)

God is the ultimate authority and the Bible is inspired by God. One needs to use the Bible to test truth claims. One needs to see if any counsel given is in accordance with what the Bible teaches. If you are giving counsel to someone, you need to make sure that you are not contradicting what the Bible teaches. You would not want to tell someone that it is ok to do X if the Bible teaches that it is not ok to do X. 

If someone wants counsel about how to overcome his or her sin problem, then you need to see what the Bible says about it.


----------

